# Field Inspections for Cyprexx



## Zoly

So I am about to begin to interior and exterior inspections for Cyprexx. No one else in my area and my recruiter lady seemed pretty happy for me. She told me I could bid their max and get them. $10 exterior and $15 for int and ext. 

I know the preservation business with trash outs, repairs, wints, etc but is there anything I should know about switching to the inspection side? She said if I asked for 20 a day I would get that amount for the two counties I cover which is very comfortable to me. 

What about working with Cyprexx? I guess they just expanded. Does anyone have any experience with them? I see them mentioned but haven't seen much hate. I had an application in with them for 4 years before they contacted me. I bought a smaller truck for this job and everything for the better gas.

One question I am not sure about, for the inspections are there different types? Do I take pictures of any liabilities/damage on every inspection or only when asked to?


----------



## JFMURFY

Zoly said:


> One question I am not sure about, for the inspections are there different types? Do I take pictures of any liabilities/damage on every inspection or only when asked to?


*Ask Cyprexx*


----------



## Cleanupman

*Was going to blast Cyprexx today anyway....*

This was a failed policy for FAS 4 years ago.So I'm wondering why Cyprexx would go this way, furthermore...why would FNMA allow this again when they know this process does not work?????

*Cyprexx Procedure Directive R110*

March 6, 2013
To: All Cyprexx preservation vendors
From: Ronnie Ory
First, I want to thank all of our vendor associates for the work you do for us. Being in your own business can be a challenge, and today it is as great a challenge as it has ever been. Again, thank you for your services. We hope Cyprexx is a good business partner.
While attempting to be a good business partner, we have a history of removing vendors only as a last resort after many warnings and repeated training to no avail.
We find that our quality of work in the field is slipping at the same time that our clients are demanding higher quality than ever. We need to reverse that and deliver the quality of service that is our hallmark.
Quality in our initial cleanups and maintenance is our number one concern. Entirely too many properties are being left in a less-than-complete condition and causing repeat trips by vendors and additional effort and attention from our staff. In some cases, the responsible vendor is slow to return and even then does not completely cure the issues. Sometimes, the issues continue until the maintenance vendor reports them. Starting property maintenance is delayed.
Internally, we are making changes and staff moves to be more responsive and accountable.
Effective immediately, if a property fails an inspection for any reason and the vendor has not responded within 48 hours, the coordinator will send another contractor out to remedy the problems and the cost will be charged back to the initial vendor. If any unsatisfactory condition exists when the maintenance vendor visits to begin services, the maintenance vendor is to cure the problem immediately, report and document with photos and begin services. This is pre-authorized up to $150. We will monitor this carefully to identify any abuse and the initial vendor will be charged back. If the cost of curing the problem is over $150, the maintenance vendor must notify the Cyprexx coordinator and will be given instructions.
The time and expense involved, for both vendors and Cyprexx, can be eliminated by doing a complete, on time, job during the first visit.
I personally apologize for having to deliver this rather stern message to the many vendors who do their job so well. It simply is necessary that we correct this drift towards a lower quality.
Ronnie J. Ory
Chairman of the Board
Cyprexx Services, LLC

Always baffles me when organizations do that same thing expecting different results...isn't there some sort of insanity thingsy that goes along with that?????


----------



## Zuse

Its your prices stupid..


----------



## GTX63

Some have had a fair experience with them. I'd give them about a C and that was four years ago.


----------



## BRADSConst

Zoly said:


> is there anything I should know about switching to the inspection side? She said if I asked for 20 a day I would get that amount for the two counties I cover which is very comfortable to me.


You should know that you will be working for less than minimum wage. Unless the counties you cover are less than 20 miles square, by the time you pay fuel, maintenance, replace cost for you vehicle, you aren't making much. I only take an inspection if I am in that town. I'll be damn to drive anywhere for $15. Do a breakeven analysis and find out what you are really making. It will surprise you.


----------



## ADP LLC

Zoly said:


> So I am about to begin to interior and exterior inspections for Cyprexx. No one else in my area and my recruiter lady seemed pretty happy for me. She told me I could bid their max and get them. $10 exterior and $15 for int and ext.
> 
> I know the preservation business with trash outs, repairs, wints, etc but is there anything I should know about switching to the inspection side? She said if I asked for 20 a day I would get that amount for the two counties I cover which is very comfortable to me.
> 
> What about working with Cyprexx? I guess they just expanded. Does anyone have any experience with them? I see them mentioned but haven't seen much hate. I had an application in with them for 4 years before they contacted me. I bought a smaller truck for this job and everything for the better gas.
> 
> One question I am not sure about, for the inspections are there different types? Do I take pictures of any liabilities/damage on every inspection or only when asked to?


If there is really no one else in your area then tell them you want more for each inspection. It may be that there are others but they just are not willing to do them for $15 a pop. That's pretty cheap. On a lighter note, I have always enjoyed working for Cyprexx. Never did a job for them that didn't come out in my favor.


----------



## Wannabe

Zoly,

As long as you are a licensed Home Inspector in your State everything should be OK. I would have to assume you are not licensed since you would not degrade yourself out at those prices....


Cleanupman,

I always find it such a "conflict of interest" to have 1 contractor "grading" another contractor when there is a means of earning an income. All this breeds is a contractor going to a property, under the guise of an inspection, for a measly little trip charge and "finding" something to generate monies. Heck I know a fella that used to have trash bags filled with balloons that they would toss into a home and declare trash so they would get paid for debris removal. Pick them up and on do it at the next home. Did it for YEARS! As a reciepient of this type of behavior, on the chargeback end, I know it would never be tolerated again!


----------



## Splinterpicker

Wannabe said:


> Zoly,
> 
> As long as you are a licensed Home Inspector in your State everything should be OK. I would have to assume you are not licensed since you would not degrade yourself out at those prices....
> 
> 
> Cleanupman,
> 
> I always find it such a "conflict of interest" to have 1 contractor "grading" another contractor when there is a means of earning an income. All this breeds is a contractor going to a property, under the guise of an inspection, for a measly little trip charge and "finding" something to generate monies. Heck I know a fella that used to have trash bags filled with balloons that they would toss into a home and declare trash so they would get paid for debris removal. Pick them up and on do it at the next home. Did it for YEARS! As a reciepient of this type of behavior, on the chargeback end, I know it would never be tolerated again!


When I got sent out by FAS for a reocc maid that was done incorrectly , under stove that was removed was greasy and where the reefer was was that had been removed also the same like the compressor lost a seal and leaked grease. "we'll give you 15 to reclean the house" was the responce along with removing the aluminum foil from the windows that had it GLUED on. NO send back the original vendor " well they are 200 miles away" crickets chirp. I am NOT doing it. NOt for 15 dollars? NO 

Making policies that they don't enforce is like trying not to stink when uriniating into the wind.
They are going to lose vendors and that will be the start of the downward spiral of Cyprixx, just like FAS history is repeating


----------



## Blonde25

wow! history repeats itself, the sad thing is that there are going to be people who take total advantage of this and look at it as a way to make extra money. when fas did this how many companies hired a specific person as a vendor b just to go out an backcharge the crap out of other companies because it becomes a new way of profit like a new $150 allowable. this is horrible and a way for cyprexx to turn the vendors against eachother. just remember, how you would feel being backcharged $475 for not filling holes on the second acre of a property(personal experience!). vendors need to work together and help eachother out not gang up on eachother when these new procedures roll out. just keep your morals during your inspections and you will be fine good luck!


----------



## Zoly

I think a lot of these are occupancy inspections and liabilities more than messy. At least I think that is their primary purpose. The volume promised is great, it will cost me about $20 worse case to drive 100 miles. I live near two area where everything is pretty close. Doing 10-20 inspections a day is less taxing on me and less money but it's still 50k a year before expenses. When I was looking to start this I only considered it because I figured my fiancee could go out on her own and do these after she understands how. 

I'm sure they do want me to check for other people's **** ups and we all have this problem where we complain that the low quality work is ruining the business but we also hate that inspectors are giving us back charges. 

Here is the checklist. 

One thing about the inspectors being vendor vs vendor. For Cyprexx you can't work as an inspector and preservationist at the same time. I asked specifically on the phone when she first contacted me. So failing a property won't do you any good as an inspector. Ultimately the inspector isn't making the decisions as far as I know either. Just take pics of what they tell you to. I'm just not sure if they're going to be mostly occupancy or if I'm going to be spending a lot of time looking at everything. 

*Securing:**
*
 All exterior door locks are to be rekeyed to the Kwikset code on service order. Please be advised decorative door knobs may be serviced differently; please discuss the situation with your property coordinator for special instructions.
 Secure the interior garage door leading from the home to the attached garage. Also, all overhead garage doors must be secured as well. Garage doors secured with padlock and/or chain.
 All exterior buildings secured with padlocks.
 The lockbox is coded per your service order and hung on or near front door.
 Pools are secured at gates and/or screen doors.
 Perimeter fence gates are secured with padlocks.
 Sliding doors are properly secured with a charley bar or wooden dow.
 Closets housing water heaters secured with padlock.
 Advise if any doors are boarded or screwed shut.
*Interior Clean*:*

 Kitchen:
o Cabinets and pantry are emptied and cleaned.
o Counter tops are cleaned and wiped.
o Sinks and faucets are cleaned.
o The refrigerator is cleaned inside and out. All magnets should be removed. If the appliance is in disrepair and/or cannot be cleaned, please advise your property coordinator and provide photo-documentation as you may be required to remove the appliance.
o The range and oven are cleaned. The Vent-A-Hood is cleaned.
o The dishwasher is emptied and cleaned.
o Air freshener is placed in the kitchen.
o Trash compactor emptied and cleaned.
o Microwave cleaned and wiped out.
 Bathroom:
o Cabinets/medicine cabinets/closets/ drawers are emptied and cleaned. o Counter tops/ vanity tops and mirrors are cleaned.
o The tubs, showers, sinks, faucets and toilets are cleaned.

*Exterior:*

 Lawn edged including walkways/driveways/foundations.
 All debris is removed and is properly disposed. (Personal property with a garage sale value of $300 may be consolidated and stored on site for 30 days. Please advise your property coordinator regarding ALL remaining personals.)
 The lawn is cut, trimmed raked and edged. Leaves, nuts, pinecones, and clippings are not to remain at the property they should be raked and removed
 Weeds/tall grass trimmed from fence lines & foundations
 Weeds/tall grass trimmed around sheds/outbuildings/porches/decks/patios.
 Shrubs and ornamental trees are trimmed to below window height and 8‖ minimum from house.
 All excess trimmings removed from property.
 Flower or Landscape beds are properly weeded.
 Walkways/driveways/patios/decks are swept, blown-off, and edged.
 Property line shrubs are trimmed.
 Vines are removed from fences/garage and the house.
 Dead plants or shrubs are removed.
 If the property has a pool with a screen enclosure, ensure that all screens are intact and free from tears or debris.
 Christmas lights are removed.
 Swing sets that do not bring value to the property are removed (check with coordinator).
 Doghouses are removed.
 Garages, patios, and outbuildings are cleaned and swept and free of cobwebs
 Vehicles towed (in accordance with city/county ordinances).
 Clotheslines and posts are removed.
 Exterior trash cans emptied.
 All exterior doors cleaned and wiped down – free of cobwebs.
 The front door (or primary entrance) should be clean and free from stains, cobwebs and atmospheric wear. Additionally, any cobwebs that accumulate around windows or patio entrances should be removed.
 All debris removed from crawl spaces, sheds, out-buildings.
 All debris removed from porches, decks. And flower beds.
 All exterior windows washed.


----------



## STARBABY

Cleanupman said:


> This was a failed policy for FAS 4 years ago.So I'm wondering why Cyprexx would go this way, furthermore...why would FNMA allow this again when they know this process does not work?????
> 
> *Cyprexx Procedure Directive R110*
> 
> March 6, 2013
> To: All Cyprexx preservation vendors
> From: Ronnie Ory
> First, I want to thank all of our vendor associates for the work you do for us. Being in your own business can be a challenge, and today it is as great a challenge as it has ever been. Again, thank you for your services. We hope Cyprexx is a good business partner.
> While attempting to be a good business partner, we have a history of removing vendors only as a last resort after many warnings and repeated training to no avail.
> We find that our quality of work in the field is slipping at the same time that our clients are demanding higher quality than ever. We need to reverse that and deliver the quality of service that is our hallmark.
> Quality in our initial cleanups and maintenance is our number one concern. Entirely too many properties are being left in a less-than-complete condition and causing repeat trips by vendors and additional effort and attention from our staff. In some cases, the responsible vendor is slow to return and even then does not completely cure the issues. Sometimes, the issues continue until the maintenance vendor reports them. Starting property maintenance is delayed.
> Internally, we are making changes and staff moves to be more responsive and accountable.
> Effective immediately, if a property fails an inspection for any reason and the vendor has not responded within 48 hours, the coordinator will send another contractor out to remedy the problems and the cost will be charged back to the initial vendor. If any unsatisfactory condition exists when the maintenance vendor visits to begin services, the maintenance vendor is to cure the problem immediately, report and document with photos and begin services. This is pre-authorized up to $150. We will monitor this carefully to identify any abuse and the initial vendor will be charged back. If the cost of curing the problem is over $150, the maintenance vendor must notify the Cyprexx coordinator and will be given instructions.
> The time and expense involved, for both vendors and Cyprexx, can be eliminated by doing a complete, on time, job during the first visit.
> I personally apologize for having to deliver this rather stern message to the many vendors who do their job so well. It simply is necessary that we correct this drift towards a lower quality.
> Ronnie J. Ory
> Chairman of the Board
> Cyprexx Services, LLC
> 
> Always baffles me when organizations do that same thing expecting different results...isn't there some sort of insanity thingsy that goes along with that?????


 
They had this message on there website login, had to read before u could do anything!

Cyprexx is a very low pay! Fan Mae flat rate (lawn,debris sales clean) for $400 and recut $35 maids $25! They have alway been filler work for me!


----------



## STARBABY

Splinterpicker said:


> When I got sent out by FAS for a reocc maid that was done incorrectly , under stove that was removed was greasy and where the reefer was was that had been removed also the same like the compressor lost a seal and leaked grease. "we'll give you 15 to reclean the house" was the responce along with removing the aluminum foil from the windows that had it GLUED on. NO send back the original vendor " well they are 200 miles away" crickets chirp. I am NOT doing it. NOt for 15 dollars? NO
> 
> Making policies that they don't enforce is like trying not to stink when uriniating into the wind.
> They are going to lose vendors and that will be the start of the downward spiral of Cyprixx, just like FAS history is repeating


 
Ya, FAS`s vendor B crap! that was the beginning of the end for me with them! Nothing piss you off worse than to be charged back on work being done to go to the property and it look just the same as it did when you left it! So your already low priced cleanout got reduced more by this type of crap!


----------



## STARBABY

BRADSConst said:


> You should know that you will be working for less than minimum wage. Unless the counties you cover are less than 20 miles square, by the time you pay fuel, maintenance, replace cost for you vehicle, you aren't making much. I only take an inspection if I am in that town. I'll be damn to drive anywhere for $15. Do a breakeven analysis and find out what you are really making. It will surprise you.


I agree! I tryed the doing inspection for $15 for IMS! My wife would them in her Honda! We would gross about $ 900 a month doing them! Maybe $500 to $550 after buying gas! We stopped doing them after a couple of months!


----------



## Zoly

Here's some more information about the types of inspections they do. I just asked her to clarify for me.

*NON FHA | FHA PRESALE | FHA POSTSALE*

Service Descriptions
Quality control inspection to verify property
preservation initial services were completed
properly. INTERIOR/EXTERIOR

Photo Guidelines
Long Shot both directions down the street Nearest Street sign, address
verification on front of house or mailbox all 4 sides of the dwelling, and photos
for any deficiencies (access, securing, damages,(such as ceiling or roof damage, missing appliances, water damage, stripped copper etc.) also noted on the report. 

*Insp-FDIC/Prescient/PCR*

Service Description
If occupied, please only do an exterior inspection. If vacant, a full interior/exterior.

Photo Guidelines
Street sign, address verification, all 4 sides of the dwelling, and a full set of interior photos.

*QB OCCInspection*

Service Description
Exterior Only

Photo Guidelines
Long shot down the street both ways, Nearest Street sign, address verification, view of all 4 sides of asset, any out buildings, and photo documentation to support your damage or issue findings. Exterior Only


----------



## Zoly

STARBABY said:


> I agree! I tryed the doing inspection for $15 for IMS! My wife would them in her Honda! We would gross about $ 900 a month doing them! Maybe $500 to $550 after buying gas! We stopped doing them after a couple of months!


Around how many were you guys doing per day?


----------



## thanohano44

Zoly said:


> Around how many were you guys doing per day?


How long have you been lurking these forums as a Cyprexx Spy?


----------



## Cleanupman

this is another company we've been saying no to...sure glad we did......


----------



## BRADSConst

That sure seems like a ton of pictures and forms to have to fill out for $15. Not worth it to me, especially after all the computer time to upload that crap.


----------



## GTX63

Miss one photo and see what happens....


----------



## dryBgerG

Wannabe said:


> Zoly,
> 
> As long as you are a licensed Home Inspector in your State everything should be OK. I would have to assume you are not licensed since you would not degrade yourself out at those prices....
> 
> 
> Cleanupman,
> 
> I always find it such a "conflict of interest" to have 1 contractor "grading" another contractor when there is a means of earning an income. All this breeds is a contractor going to a property, under the guise of an inspection, for a measly little trip charge and "finding" something to generate monies. Heck I know a fella that used to have trash bags filled with balloons that they would toss into a home and declare trash so they would get paid for debris removal. Pick them up and on do it at the next home. Did it for YEARS! As a reciepient of this type of behavior, on the chargeback end, I know it would never be tolerated again!


That brings back memories. I was doing work for a fella from Michigan. He came down said we wasn't getting enough debris from each property. Then he got out beach balls and trash bags. I told the guy "shove it I don't know how you conduct yourself up north but us Southern boys don't charge for work we didn't do". Almost came to blows over it.


----------



## Gypsos

Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.

Albert Einstein


----------



## Gypsos

I think the inspections are being instituted because Cyprexx is going to make some changes to the way they do business in the near future. 

For the record, this is pure speculation on my part based upon tidbits of information I have gleaned from various conversations with other vendors. 

Currently the work of the initial services vendors is being checked by the maintenance vendors when they arrive to service the properties. 

I believe they are going to be doing away with this in the near future and are going to have the same vendor handle a property for start to finish. You do initial services and you do the maintenance until it sells. 

The only way this would work is to have someone else inspect the property between the initial services and the beginning of the routine maintenance services. 

I signed up for the inspections too. I told them I would use it as fill in work if I had work in the area and I charged the highest prices they allowed. I do not expect to get any inspection work.


----------



## Zoly

BRADSConst said:


> That sure seems like a ton of pictures and forms to have to fill out for $15. Not worth it to me, especially after all the computer time to upload that crap.


Have you seen Pruvan? An app for android that has done wonders for me.
I have also signed up because I know how many properties are out here for me to do right now and instead of hiring guys to do
preservation work with me, I can hire other people to take picture with much less training. Literally just send them a check list
of pictures and pruvan sends them all to me date stamped, marked, and geo-tagged.


----------



## JW34

Inspections - The inspection fees aren't realistic. You will never get 10 or 20 in a day or whatever it is that was promised. If you happen to be already working within a mile or two an inspection assignment, great. Otherwise you'll break even at best. But you can work at McDonald's and make a lot more money so why would you subject yourself to the torture? 

Cyprexx' chargeback message - Couldn't all the problems described be solved with a true (REALISTIC FEE) QC inspection by an unbiased QC vendor within a few days of initial service completion? A QC program that actually weeds out the corner cutters and has no potential for conflict of interest. Reward those who score highest. Seems simple enough but I know it's just wishful thinking..


----------



## Gypsos

JW34 said:


> Inspections - The inspection fees aren't realistic. You will never get 10 or 20 in a day or whatever it is that was promised. If you happen to be already working within a mile or two an inspection assignment, great. Otherwise you'll break even at best. But you can work at McDonald's and make a lot more money so why would you subject yourself to the torture?
> 
> Cyprexx' chargeback message - Couldn't all the problems described be solved with a true (REALISTIC FEE) QC inspection by an unbiased QC vendor within a few days of initial service completion? A QC program that actually weeds out the corner cutters and has no potential for conflict of interest. Reward those who score highest. Seems simple enough but I know it's just wishful thinking..


Another option that is straight out of Disney's Fantasyland would be to pay the initial services vendors enough so they can afford to spend the time they need to do the job properly. 

It is all about the money and when that runs out the job is done. It may not be finished, but it is done nonetheless.


----------



## BRADSConst

Gypsos said:


> It is all about the money and when that runs out the job is done. It may not be finished, but it is done nonetheless.


No words have ever been more true than that when it comes to sales cleans and refreshes.......


----------



## STARBABY

BRADSConst said:


> No words have ever been more true than that when it comes to sales cleans and refreshes.......


hear that, Cyprexx pays $25 maid refresh! That normally is what I get for a trip charge!


----------

